# Extreme Overclocking tutorial part 1 : Understanding FSB(Intel) and HTT(AMD)



## Power_user_EX (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys ,

just wrote an overclocking tutorial for beginners and fellow overclockers - 1st PART.

The tutorial explains all the basics u need to know about Front side bus , 
CPU to FSB ratio , CPU multiplier.

I have used Q6600 and Q9300 as examples to explain FSB overcloking.

Its more of theory.

*HERE IT IS :

LINK @** *www.otomaate.com/blog/overclocking-basics-understanding-front-side-bus/*
 

In part 2 ill post some pics and also how to actually/practically OC FSB.

Also i'll also explain RAM Ocing  , RAM timings ,  All about CPU temperatures (tCase & tJunction) , OCing on AMD systems ,  OCing Core i7s and more... in my upcomming articles .


----------



## RMN (Mar 23, 2009)

nice..thx mate..


----------



## abhadi (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks . . Awesome post... Should be a sticky.... Good explaination given even for n00bs.


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2009)

Good work waiting for next ones.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a useful post. Good work


----------

